# The Cherub has Landed



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

Well the lorry arrived, the pallet was lifted and the machine is now in place.

Many thanks to James at Fracino for help and advice and for sorting out such a speedy delivery.

I had a couple of monsooned Malabars which worked surprisingly well as first attempts but will be staring a kilo of Rave's Italian Job tomorrow.

Oops, just re-read that, should say "starting" but I guess "staring" is just as likely........

cheers, cw


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Excellent .

Throw some pics up then


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Show us the shiny!


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can't see it so didn't happen ;#)


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

There it is!

The grinder is feeling a little threatened but it'll be fine for the time being!

cheers, cw


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Looks great Chris!


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Chriswilson said:


> View attachment 6217
> 
> 
> The grinder is feeling a little threatened but it'll be fine for the time being!
> ...


I bet it wont last long though!!


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

Have they trimmed your gasket? It doesn't stick out like some of ours did! Looks very good

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15461-New-Cherub-card-behind-group-head-is-this-normal


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trimmed your gasket? Is that a euphemism?


----------



## Chriswilson (Mar 31, 2014)

I try to keep my gasket neat thank you.............









Yes they've done a good job, it's very well built.

I'm having a lot of fun learning to steam milk with the Cherub, not something that's the Europiccola's strongpoint.

Thanks for taking the time guys - there's an amazing amount going on here - loads of great info!

cheers, cw


----------

